#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Need some advice

## beerlaodrinker

My job in Lao is coming to a finish soon due to economic circumstance so I started to flick my CV out there in cyberspace and see what bounces back, turns out there might be something for me in Cambodia in a month or 2  saturdayi was googling the mining recruitment web sites and sent my :CV of for a job that looked right up my alley. Got a call from the recruitment outfit on Monday morning and we talked turkey, turns out the jobs in South Korea. Sounds ok to me and we even discussed renumeration. Im up for it if they wanna employ my ass. Anyone got stories re, working in Korea? I'm not a tefler This is mining/exploration

----------


## Digby Fantona

If you have your own shovel, go for it !

----------


## crackerjack101

Can't help on that one, mate, but I wish you the very best of luck.
South Korea seems like a pretty decent spot from what I've read.

----------


## Luigi

There's a poster on here that's based there. But I think he's more oil and gas than mining. Young enough lad, did a few great threads on his work there maybe 5 years ago.

He had a double barrel nick I think, both begun with D.

----------


## thaimeme

> Can't help on that one, mate, but I wish you the very best of luck.
> South Korea seems like a pretty decent spot from what I've read.


Perhaps.
Yet, I believe in BLD's case, he'd have to consider the time away and distance from the family.

Decent contract.
Good money and benes.
Free schedule to travel [home].

Go for it - even if it is Korea. :poo:

----------


## baldrick

> He had a double barrel nick I think, both begun with D.


dirkdiggler works over there - or did - a few fpso's still under construction

bettyboo is there still probably - frozen to a goat

it is likely to be cold - but if the money is good and the rotation is good - go for it

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> There's a poster on here that's based there. But I think he's more oil and gas than mining. Young enough lad, did a few great threads on his work there maybe 5 years ago.
> 
> He had a double barrel nick I think, both begun with D.


that would be dirk diggler i think?oil n gas dude I believe. Interesting bloke, hasn't posted for a while

----------


## jimbobs

Change your title to need advice on Korea 
Stand out more mate

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> 
> Can't help on that one, mate, but I wish you the very best of luck.
> South Korea seems like a pretty decent spot from what I've read.
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> Yet, I believe in BLD's case, he'd have to consider the time away and distance from the family.
> ...


yes, exactly. Beauty of it is I can fly direct Vientiane to busan or Incheon , short flight. This is why there looking at me I guess, I'm cheap. I've been flying a desk for last couple of years so I think it's time to get my fat ass out to a jungle again, will definately miss the family but fuckit gotta make hay while the sun shines, I'm only a young whipper snipper at 53, thought about retiring but what the fuck do you do all day. Vientianes boring and I hate golf

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Change your title to need advice on Korea 
> Stand out more mate


been there once as a tourist jim. Just wondering what the coonts are like to work with?

----------


## Luigi

^^ I imagine you'd be drinking for most of it. 

Which isn't a bad thing.  :Smile: 


Yup, Dirk's the guy. Did a blinder of a thread on his work there.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

In Seoul? Or the boonies?

----------


## Dillinger

yeah  Bettyboo was there, the tosspot invited me out for a drink in Bangkok late Jan and stood me up........again.

South Korea sounds a bit shit to me,  but at your age mate...... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> In Seoul? Or the boonies?


boonies. Never mind. That's how I roll.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Where ya stashing the family? Laos?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> yeah  Bettyboo was there, the tosspot invited me out for a drink in Bangkok late Jan and stood me up........again.
> 
> South Korea sounds a bit shit to me,  but at your age mate......


im still a hunsom coont mate, bit tubby but I've heard they like that in Korea, Betty stood me up in Korea to, my train was passing by his bumfuck town. He reneged, I even offered to bring my own goat, must of made him nervous

We can't all win lotto, some of us have to work

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^Where ya stashing the family? Laos?


Lao will still be the base, family stay here while I go do the fly in fly out thing, waitin on the email re my roster etc,if indeed they offer me a gig  they sound pretty keen hopefully next few days they come back with an offer. I'm keen. Hell I can even eat kimchi if I have to.

----------


## Norton

> Just wondering what the coonts are like to work with?


Worked there for two years. Long time ago. Koreans were good to work with and for. Make sure you get a good offer. Damn pricey compared to Lao.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I hear ya Norts, sounds like I will be out in bumfuck anyway. According to the wife it's probably a good thing I don't have access to cheap beer. Gotta wait and see what they come back with. Not much mining work around lately so if it looks reasonable I,lol take it

----------


## hick

I went down in a cave in Korea once and I _got inside_ well over two hundred of their females (over 5 years), so I can give some advice on "mining."   :Razz: 



Try not to trade your beer Lao habit for a soju habit, it ain't worth it.  That poison can fuck your guts up.   :Wink: 


Working "for" them?  Yeah....haha....."coonts" indeed.  You'll see.   

Good luck



Hwanseon Cave (환선굴)

----------


## hick

> I hear ya Norts, sounds like I will be out in bumfuck anyway.


Oh,...never mind soju.  They'll be offering you turpentine.   :Razz:

----------


## mingmong

All the beast mate with your job choice,  :Smile:

----------


## Digby Fantona

> All the beast mate with your job choice,


Yes, all the beast, Luigi. Eat the fucking lot, testicles, intestines, .....

----------


## hick

> Yes, all the beast, Luigi. Eat the fucking lot, testicles, intestines, .....


Luigi?  What is going on here?  Ok, ok...Luigi's a beast, I suppose...

<scratches head>


Are you in kimchi-land yet, beerlao?

----------


## harrybarracuda

English is hard to come by, especially in places like Busan, so learn a bit of the lingo.

----------

